# Visa 573 vehicle rego



## alext0413 (Oct 26, 2015)

good day mates, as title stated, I'm going through some situations here, while buying myself a motorcycle I notice that rego is a necessary legal document to commute around here.

Buying a new vehicle and to register, according to Roads and Maritime website, one of the section which is proving identity, a NSW license is required,which I don't have, in signature part I believe passport will do. Other than that, there is proof of NSW residential address, currently I'm subletting so don't think there is any residential evidence can be provided.

Whereas buying an used vehicle, vehicle is registered under the owner's name, to transfer it does the process required similar documents ? If not what are the documents ?

What about renewing the rego and CTP (green slips), where do we bring the vehicle to inspect ? 

Also how can I sign up for RMS online account without NSW license,NSW photo ID,car plate number and RMS custormer number, since I'm a visa holder ?

If all sorts of method doesn't work, temporary visitor license could be the best choice.

Roads and Maritime website is confusing me, appreciate if someone could summarize them with important note only.


----------

